# Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

HI VWvortex.
I would like share some pictures of a custom build 3" exhaust system on a VW Golf 3 VR6 Turbo.
The system is with 100cell racing kat (good for over 600hp), 3" SS pipeing with 1 simons mufler, and a milltek rear mulfler. I must not forget the 70mm VES who is Vacum controllede by a remote and boost pressure.
I think this is the most crazy exhaust system i have ever seen on a MK3








Me and my friend used 3 days on this system, about 45 tig welding points
































































Best regards from
Jacob



_Modified by JVK at 9:07 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
I think this is the most crazy exhaust system i have ever seen on a MK3










yeah that


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That's quality.
Not a huge fan of the under-axle, but I love the way the tips line up exactly with each other. No corners cut here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

wow very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo (JVK)*

good job i follow all your work closly best so far right here


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice welding!
But, open or closed it's going to be loud as hell :+
I'm using a 24inch and an 11 inch simmons mufler and mine is still to loud








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BhudnNbno


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo (JVK)*

wtf


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i enjoy this. pic of ground clearance?


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_That's quality.
Not a huge fan of the under-axle, but I love the way the tips line up exactly with each other. No corners cut here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

Thanks BS4
I was also not a huge fan for the under-axle with the VES pipe, but the clearance under the car is great. The lowest point is straight out from the rear wheel so it will raise the exhaust when going over speed bump and more. No problem driveing at all


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_wow very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi Kamahao
Thanks a lot


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo (SeeYaNextTuesday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeeYaNextTuesday* »_good job i follow all your work closly best so far right here

Hi Seeyanextyuesday.
Thanks for your reply








You are more then welcome.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_Verry nice welding!
But, open or closed it's going to be loud as hell :+
I'm using a 24inch and an 11 inch simmons mufler and mine is still to loud








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BhudnNbno

Hi Pims
Thanks for your comment.
The Milltek rear mufler is only stock size 2 1/4" pipeing, when VES is closed the exhaust is almost as a stock VR6 with OEM exhaust system. But with VES sound open, the sound is like a race car








Nice video with your car.
But this exhaust is a lot lower in DB with closed VES. I must make some video in the spring, because the car is not drivening in the vinter


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Crazy 3" exhaust system with VES on VR6 Turbo (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_wtf


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtvento13* »_i enjoy this. pic of ground clearance?

Hi GTvento13.
I dont have a picture here on my computer, but the clearance is great. No problem at all


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good work sir


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtvento13* »_good work sir









Thanks


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

do you have video of it running , mabey sound clip?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi Pims
Thanks for your comment.
The Milltek rear mufler is only stock size 2 1/4" pipeing, when VES is closed the exhaust is almost as a stock VR6 with OEM exhaust system. But with VES sound open, the sound is like a race car








Nice video with your car.
But this exhaust is a lot lower in DB with closed VES. I must make some video in the spring, because the car is not drivening in the vinter









okok, verry nice, im looking forward to some soundclips


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_do you have video of it running , mabey sound clip?

Hi Snobum.
No sorry, but i will make some video/sound clip in the spring


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dub_slug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi dub_slug.
Thanks


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
make video/sound clip


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dub_slug)*

looks nice. Thank you for not dumping it out the side.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_looks nice. Thank you for not dumping it out the side. 

Thanks








The side pipe on my 1.8T is also only for show on my demo car, not for the street's


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jacob, is this the car you built for your Mom and Dad?
the twin turbo VR6??
either way, looks stunning as usual.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

Dig it, awesome work


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_Jacob, is this the car you built for your Mom and Dad?
the twin turbo VR6??
either way, looks stunning as usual.


Hi Corradogirlie.
Thanks for your nice comment.
No this car is a MK3 VR6 with GT3076turbo








I must make a post about the wagon


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_Dig it, awesome work

Thanks


----------



## Eracer89 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats amazing, really cool!


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Eracer89)*

Woah.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (Eracer89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eracer89* »_Thats amazing, really cool!

Thanks


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Woah.









Hi SlammedGolfIII
Thanks for your reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (JVK)*

where did you get the VES?
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

send Jacob an IM about the VES for info...


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for your comment








Best regards from
Jacob


_Modified by JVK at 2:43 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_send Jacob an IM about the VES for info...









Hi corradogirlie.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Have a great day!
Thanks
Jacob.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*

go to http://www.cididit.com

i have one but have not installed it yet


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_go to http://www.cididit.com

i have one but have not installed it yet

Is this VES controlled by Vac or Boost. It looks like boost because the valve is closed on the picture. How much boost does it need to be 100% open?
http://www.cididit.com/exhaust_bypass_valve.htm
Looks like a nice machined part. Is it machined in alum or stainless steel? What dimension do they offer?
Thanks.
Jacob.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_wow very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Is this VES controlled by Vac or Boost. It looks like boost because the valve is closed on the picture. How much boost does it need to be 100% open?
http://www.cididit.com/exhaust_bypass_valve.htm
Looks like a nice machined part. Is it machined in alum or stainless steel? What dimension do they offer?
Thanks.
Jacob.

as i quote the site "this valve is controlled by the boost signal using a Garrett wastegate actuator"
you can buy it either way im pretty sure from the pic it is aluminum. but it has vbands on it so adaptable to any exhaust and i think just 3 inch. it comes with a wastegate like setup so when your wastegate opens it opens. or you can get it without. and then you can go electric style push button or pull a cable. 
summit racing has ones like this as well but they are electric and made for older cars but you could incorporate them no matter what.. 
i personally like the one at cididit.com , now you can home make these with a throttle body i have a friend that did it on his 240 it works great. although it is with a pull cable setup like a smaller ebrake handle..

_Modified by snobum at 1:28 AM 1-6-2010_


_Modified by snobum at 1:34 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

Coolest exhaust system I've ever seen on a VW. Nice work.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_
you can home make these with a throttle body i have a friend that did it on his 240 it works great. although it is with a pull cable setup like a smaller ebrake handle..


i suppose the aluminum would be just fine
although i'm so far from trying this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NotsafeFWD (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen showcars that don't move that have maybe half of nice exhaust as this car. Smokin' hott.


----------



## jchn_smith (Apr 22, 2009)

wow love this system would love one of them valves for my syncro, anyone know of any other companys that make boost activated ones, iv herd the atp turbo ones are good but cant find anyone that sells them


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (jchn_smith)*

On their website they say they re made of stainless steel. I suppose aluminum will melt if you bolt it to a red hot exhaust. I bought an electric one but it takes a few seconds to go from fully closed to fully open, so that sucks. You can only use it for the drag strip. I'll try to convert it to open with a boost actuator off of a turbo like this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (S3.2)*

aluminum absolutely would not belt in that application. 
Nice fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

That's fuggin awesome! Nice work dood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (JVK)*

slammin craftsmanship for sure! everything looks perfect. only thing i would worry about was bumping the pipe that runs under the rear axle


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your nice comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool. That thing sounds nice. Where can I get simons exhaust system in the usa? I use to have it on my car back in 2003 until it got rusted. I really like the sound the simons system produces on the vr6.


----------

